# Expatriate Research



## shannonhaggarty

Hello, my name is Shannon and I am in my final year at the University of Strathclyde, in Glasgow. 

For my honours dissertation, I am conducting research on expatriates. Specifically, what can effect expat performance - including, cross-cultural adjustment, personality, cross-cultural training, family adjustment and previous international experience. As the main focus of this study is expatriate performance, I’m looking for expatriates who are/have been employed by an organisation that has expatriated them to another country - not self-initiated expats or trailing spouses. They do not have to currently be an expat.

If you are/ know an expatriate who would be willing to fill out my questionnaire could you get in contact and send me their emails? The questionnaire will be administered in early January and will take no longer than 5 minutes - all questions will be answered through Likert scales. 

My email is shannon.haggarty,[email protected]

Thanks so much for your help!


----------



## Xenoverge

Hello,

I would be happy to contribute to your research.


----------

